# [SOLVED] Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand that this question may not be easy to answer, but if you've ever played Dead Space (first one) I'm at the part where I need to kill the Leviathan with the asteroid turret. I've had to repeat this 3 times because after I kill it, my game without warning crashes during the cut scene and the last thing I get to see is the ship about to crash into my ship.

I know my computer can run this game (i think my specs are posted) but just to be safe I turned the Graphics from high to low and at the same point (give or take a few seconds) the game crashes and I also can't see my mouse again unless I hit ctrl+alt+del and use task manager.

I know there wont be a specific fix to this problem, but does anyone have any suggestions? I really wanna beat the game so I can play DS2!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*

Hello kalibcrone and welcome to TSF artytime:

Have you tried reinstalling the game? I'm not familiar with the game, so I'm not sure what would happen regarding saved game files. We could try and export them if you want them.

Tom


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*

Well I thought about reinstalling but does that mean I would have to download the whole game from steam again? Because it took 26 hours to download lol.. slowest internet on earth. But if not, then what steps should I take to try to save my game data?


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*

also, would there be a way to possibly delete the cut scene? i mean, i could always watch the thing on youtube. i know ur not familiar with this specific game but would that even be a possible thing to do on any game?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes. I had to delete a cutscene out of Arkham City to get passed a certain point. Just have to find the right file, and its never a .AVI or any recognizable format. The AC ones were .usm files I believe.


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*

well i couldn't figure out how to take out the scene so i figured i would try one last time with the resolution ALL the way to the lowest setting and all the lowest graphic settings and it finally worked! But does this mean something is wrong with my graphics card/ drivers?

Also on some games it asks if i wanna do 1440 x 900 60Hz or 1440 x 900 75Hz and i know that my screen res is 1440 x 900 but what does the Hz thing really mean? I've been doing 60. Would changing this have an effect to stop future crashing? thanks everyone!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*



kalibcrone said:


> well i couldn't figure out how to take out the scene so i figured i would try one last time with the resolution ALL the way to the lowest setting and all the lowest graphic settings and it finally worked! But does this mean something is wrong with my graphics card/ drivers?
> 
> Also on some games it asks if i wanna do 1440 x 900 60Hz or 1440 x 900 75Hz and i know that my screen res is 1440 x 900 but what does the Hz thing really mean? I've been doing 60. Would changing this have an effect to stop future crashing? thanks everyone!


I doubt this is a problem with your graphics card (or drivers for that matter). I would guess that the high resolution cutscene video is corrupted in some way and crashes when the game loads it, whereas when the low resolution cutscene is loaded, it can run without fault.

The number before the _Hz_ is what's known as the refresh rate. It's basically how quickly one frame changes to the next frame, the higher the refresh rate, the higher the quality, but the higher the demand on the CPU and GPU. Again, I doubt this would stop future crashing, if the cutscene is corrupted then the refresh rate shouldn't have any effect on that.

Tom


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space keeps crashing during a specific cutscene.*

sweet, thanks for the info! techsupportforum is always so helpful


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

No worries  I'm glad I was able to help you.

Tom


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you have this game on Steam? If so try verifying your game cache files.

From the Library section, right-click on the game and select Properties from the menu.
Select the Local files tab and click the Verify integrity of game cache... button.
Steam will verify the game's files - this process may take several minutes.
Once the process is completed, the Check Window will automatically exit.


----------

